# Tragic Shooting of TV Journalists On Live TV By Disgruntled Ex Employee



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2015)

This morning if you're not watching or hearing news two television reporters and interviewee were shot by an disgruntled ex employee in Virginia. They say live footage of the shooting available some think the shooter wanted it that way. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/vi...n-air-shooting-suspect-shoots-self/ar-BBm7kuf

The shooter tried to kill himself. Posted on line about his victims. Apparently fired from the station and now they are saying fired from a Florida station as well.

Tragic & horrifying.

Peace


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

This has gotten to be so common and has lost shock value..   very sad for the victims and their families....  Until we can be sad for the NEXT set of victims and their families.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2015)

I get but do not condone going into the station and going beserk  but the stalker aspect of this makes it seem there is more to this. They say when he was fired the police were present when he was fired/cleared out.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 26, 2015)

It is sad, it's also sadly ridiculous. The UK sites I visit just shake their heads over perceived American gun culture. I have big scary dogs, I would never own a gun, there's no need. Then others have small arsenals or at least a handgun. We've gotten to where the headlines have another shooting and we're sort of numbed " Oh that is shocking, now I wonder how the Yankees did the other night?...".


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2015)

Not just the UK sites either.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> It is sad, it's also sadly ridiculous. The UK sites I visit just shake their heads over perceived American gun culture. I have big scary dogs, I would never own a gun, there's no need. Then others have small arsenals or at least a handgun. We've gotten to where the headlines have another shooting and we're sort of numbed " Oh that is shocking, now I wonder how the Yankees did the other night?...".



It just wasn't about guns. They were scared of this guy from the time they got the information that led to his firing. On tv one reporter said they were surprised he hung around not leaving the area. I've been laid off and/or been around for firings at several jobs & companies and not once were the police present or used. Apparently they already knew or felt this guy could go off at any time. I'm sure police presence at his firing didn't help his attitude-not an excuse.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2015)

Canadians feel somewhat numbed also. I never thought a day would come when I would worry about my safety should I travel to the States. Not a big worry, but still...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I get but do not condone going into the station and going beserk  but the stalker aspect of this makes it seem there is more to this. They say when he was fired the police were present when he was fired/cleared out.



This didn't happen at the station, it was at a on street interview at a bridge in Va.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This didn't happen at the station, it was at a on street interview at a bridge in Va.



This is background information about the shooter. When he was fired from the station in 2013 management wanted the police present and basically made sure other employees kept out of the way out of sight.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> This is background information about the shooter. When he was fired from the station in 2013 management wanted the police present and basically made sure other employees kept out of the way out of sight.



He was apparently a mad dog.  Took out a 24 year old girl and 27 year old cameraman.  Both recently engaged to other people.  Shame this dirtbag snuffed out two just beginning their lives.  Hope the shooter lives and spends his miserable life in a cell.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't become immune to feeling shocked when a story of this nature comes over the news as yet.  My heart sank I even teared up a bit, just so very sad, so sorry for the families and friends of those involved.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2015)

Now it's political. A 23 page manifesto faxed to ABC news.

http://www.thewrap.com/wdbj-tv-news-shooter-faxed-23-page-manifesto-to-abc-news-tuesday-night/

what the heck


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2015)

Horrible.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

The shooter just died. CBS reporting.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The shooter just died. CBS reporting.




YUP,shot himself when police found his car on the highway.


----------



## Linda (Aug 26, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I haven't become immune to feeling shocked when a story of this nature comes over the news as yet.  My heart sank I even teared up a bit, just so very sad, so sorry for the families and friends of those involved.




Same here.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 26, 2015)

It's scary when you find yourself doing something everyday and the thought pops in there " What would happen, what would I do if someone started shooting here right now?". I was in a refurbished shopping mall the other day. We had a peaceful afternoon, window shopping and mall food nomnomnom...but really, you just make yourself more aware of exits and what you might do if something unthinkable happened. I'm not being paranoid. There was a shooter last year at a nearby mall. There was a fatal car-jacking at a mall 15 minutes away too. It's a different world now.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> It's scary when you find yourself doing something everyday and the thought pops in there " What would happen, what would I do if someone started shooting here right now?". I was in a refurbished shopping mall the other day. We had a peaceful afternoon, window shopping and mall food nomnomnom...but really, you just make yourself more aware of exits and what you might do if something unthinkable happened. I'm not being paranoid. There was a shooter last year at a nearby mall. There was a fatal car-jacking at a mall 15 minutes away too. It's a different world now.



Different world for sure, not a better world though.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2015)

Shooter caught in previous road rage incident.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/virginia-gunman-road-rage-video-6328284

It's one thing to flip a driver off but to follow them is another.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2015)

Workplace and job-related violence is something that’s hard to predict and control.  A firing, denied promotion, being excluded, favoritism (real or perceived), affairs/romances gone bad…those situations and others can be powder kegs.

Even when there is building security, there’s nothing preventing someone from lurking and waiting for targets to walk out of the building or even wait near their residence.

We had a situation here when I was working downtown….a guy shot and killed his co-worker who had filed ****** harassment complaint then he killed himself.  Happened in the building next to the one I was working in.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Workplace and job-related violence is something that’s hard to predict and control.  A firing, denied promotion, being excluded, favoritism (real or perceived), affairs/romances gone bad…those situations and others can be powder kegs.
> 
> Even when there is building security, there’s nothing preventing someone from lurking and waiting for targets to walk out of the building or even wait near their residence.
> 
> We had a situation here when I was working downtown….a guy shot and killed his co-worker who had filed ****** harassment complaint then he killed himself.  Happened in the building next to the one I was working in.




If this was the shooter's only place of employment I'd be more likely to say workplace violence but by all indications this guy had anger management issues and stalker behavior. I have seen oil and water relationships in the workplace with different companies and in different industries but they tend to stop at lawsuits or calls to the company "confidential hot line". Sometimes I've seen a manager's career halted and other times the employee gets even more pressure.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> If this was the shooter's only place of employment I'd be more likely to say workplace violence but by all indications this guy had anger management issues and stalker behavior. I have seen oil and water relationships in the workplace with different companies and in different industries but they tend to stop at lawsuits or calls to the company "confidential hot line". Sometimes I've seen a manager's career halted and other times the employee gets even more pressure.



Workplace violence is violence or threats against the people a person works with or for.  It can occur inside or outside the worksite itself.  Yes, clearly the man had anger issues and a lot of other issues.  But what happened yesterday and also the other story I relayed both fall under the heading of workplace violence.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2015)

The shooter's rental car had several things including extra ammo magazines, 17 stamped letters, a wig, a shawl, three license plates, a to do list and an umbrella. I'm wondering how long he wanted to stay alive or if he really planned or wanted suicide. I think he knew he wouldn't be captured alive but this is a pretty extensively planned escape.

http://wncn.com/2015/08/27/virginia-tv-shooter-had-wig-ammo-to-do-list-in-his-car/

Some say he was on his way to DC.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2015)

Umbrella?  Wig, shawl......wierd.  This guy had serious problems.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 27, 2015)

With his record he was able to buy a weapon? Crazy.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> With his record he was able to buy a weapon? Crazy.



Unfortunately the only documented complaints involving(but not against) the killer were his EEOC complaints=equal employment opportunity commission and a failed lawsuit in Florida. Even though legal action was started nothing came of it. The only red flag would've been a restraining or no tresspass order against the killer after he was fired. I heard the police were called as a safety precaution but did the station file for a restraining or no tresspass order? I don't want to jump on the station for that because people are fired all the time and management is always nervous after a firing but most go without incident.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

Very sad for the victims, my heart goes out to their families.  The murderer is definitely mentally ill with severe anger issues, too many like that around these days.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 27, 2015)

The problem lies in the fact that they can't stop somebody really. A person can be waving behavior red flags all over the place, but until they actually break the law the authorities can't do a thing. There are places like California where you can ask for a 5150 that will get someone put in psych observation. but if their deemed basically functional they might be released.

Case in point, we have a distant relative who's crazy as a loon. History of drug abuse, alcoholism, deep anger issues. I remember him as a teen getting high and barking at the bushes. If he decided to come down here and right whatever he feels against his brother...the police could give him a warning or park on the street. But until he starts shooting they can't stop him. Scary as heck.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2015)

Just eliminating the certifiably insane isn't enough.
There are lots of people with personality disorders who should never have access to a gun, 
but as long as having a gun is seen as a fundamental right, the problem will not be addressed.


----------



## BobF (Aug 27, 2015)

Well Warrigal, as long as you live in Australia you have less to worry about.   But many in Australia still do own and use guns.

Sure you don't want to move to Africa either.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2015)

Bob, I have very little to worry about personally. 

I live in Australia's biggest city in a suburban environment.
Crime and violence exist all around me but in reality the levels are quite low.
I am grateful that our schools, theatres and other public buildings are safe places 
and that we haven't had a massacre since Port Arthur (1996).

I have no wish to live anywhere other than my own homeland.
With a heavy dose of irony, we call Australia "The Lucky Country" 
but in reality being born here is very much like winning the lottery.
That's what my South African minister tells me.

Odd that something so good should develop from a convict colony.


----------



## BobF (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, I sure hope your theaters stay safe.   Once we thought so too.   Then some nutter proved that did not have to stay that way and shot up a theater.

Another case was where a nutter took his mothers registered guns and shot up a school.

This points out a weak point in our gun laws partially and in how we handle mental problems.   Once we had mental hospitals where questionable persons could be held.   But now it seems that concern is not enough, they have to act out their frustrations first, then the courts can try them and send them to a mental type of prison.  

This does no good for the ones these folks have already killed.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 27, 2015)

Commonality --  all US incidents were gun free zones. The entire population of Australia 
is less than the state of Kalifonia.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2015)

Perhaps that is why we don't like it when any of our number get killed - here or overseas.
You on the other hand have many more people so the odd mass shooting is neither here nor there.
I begin to understand.

<end irony mode>


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 28, 2015)

The shooter's apartment was a mess including a mattress with no sheets, pictures of himself & pin ups, cat urine, cat poop on the balcony.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/08/27/inside-the-roanoke-shooter-s-filthy-den.html

Saw reports it was recommended that he seek medical help by management. Also saw other reports his mom was abusive to say the least. His father was a NFL Hall of Famer for the Green Bay Packers. Pictures of his younger self makes you wonder if he did steroids which if abused can cause and/or exacerbate existing problems-not an excuse. He was also known as a human tape recorder as a reporter. Work evaluations had him not working well with others. 

'If' this guy didn't go ahead with the killings he would've been well on his way to a rubber room, eviction,jail and/or psychiatrist. He was just one step ahead of disaster. So close to these killings not occurring but it is all 'what if'. "What if" he actually sought help, "what if" the landlord got a court order to document his living conditions and evict him, "what if" the other road rage incident driver had called the police but no matter what the shooter voluntarily decided to kill others in cold blood and try to get away with it. Those involved in those 'what if' scenarios bare no responsibility for his actions. Sometimes evil is going do it's thing no matter how many ways we try to stop it.

PEACE


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 28, 2015)

Unfortunately this spectacle killing as some have described is still a 'spectacle' on the verge of becoming an international incident???

 BBC reporters say they were harassed by Virginia police after being one of the first to arrive at the shooter's crash scene.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...g-threatened-by-virginia-police-10474038.html


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Perhaps that is why we don't like it when any of our number get killed - here or overseas.
> You on the other hand have many more people so the odd mass shooting is neither here nor there.
> I begin to understand.
> 
> <end irony mode>



start irony mode
any comparison between events here and there are solely in mind of the beholder. 
end reality mode


----------

